# Wife Asking Too Many Questions



## Scruffy (Jun 10, 2015)

wife and I took a trip to western Ohio Tuesday morning. We picked up a 12 in 4 jaw chuck for the 16 by 54 American pacemaker I got a couple of weeks ago. When we got home their was a box on the front porch, and she wanted to know what it was.
I just mumbled something and got the box and headed to the work shop. It was the Jacobs collet chuck I bought. Had to have it, since I already had a complete set of collets.
Their was a flat card board box in the back seat of her vehical and I asked her what it was. Her response.  Was it was something she hadn't bought and was taking it back to the post office.
     Don't ever use your wife's return address stickers when you mail a check to someone. It was the l-1 wrench I had ordered .

Think I'm busted.  Scruffy


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 10, 2015)

My in-laws used to live next door to us; worked out pretty well.  My stuff went to him, his to me . . .    My wife is really tolerant; she goes by the old saying "if it doesn't burn gasoline or have blond hair, don't worry about it".  Maybe order her some flowers to the porch?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 10, 2015)

The way to do it is to tie the new tool to some project you are doing for her.  That way it is all about her and you can usually get away unscathed.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 10, 2015)

That's more or less my wife's thoughts. Unless it's a major purchase, we don't even have much of a discussion
  The lathe we talked about it and she convinced me to buy it, as long as I got rid of 1 .
   So I traded 1 off ,and bought it. Still have 3. Some day 1 more is leaving.
 The wrench was the funny part. I was waiting on it!
Thanks scruffy


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 10, 2015)

Works the same with fishing stuff.  It's a good thing the wife likes the fish fries!


----------



## kvt (Jun 10, 2015)

I guess I'm lucky,  Fishing,  She is the one that often suggest getting out and going fishing.  Tools, I buy tools she buys other stuff.  My mini lathe broke,  she bought me an xmas present,  New mini lathe.   I need a tool for it,  either I get it or she does.   That is when she knows what I'm doing.  Allowance spends quite fast at times, then she knows what I'm doing asking for more.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jun 10, 2015)

#1. My wife fishes too. Fishing stuff is easy.
#2. Tools are OK too if I can explain what it does and showing her the results is the real key to getting more.


----------



## mws (Jun 10, 2015)

My wife's pretty good about my buying a new tool for some job around the house, and I'm reluctant to buy tools I don't think I'll get much use of. But sometimes you just need it.  We refer to such purchases as "Contractor Gratuities".   It's amazing how much precision machine shop equipment is required to maintain her quilting and sewing "machinery".


----------



## ogberi (Jun 10, 2015)

Depends on the tools.  When I enlarged the chicken run, I bought a new cordless Ryobi narrow crown stapler.  I explained I needed it because:
#1 - My staple gun wouldn't drive a 1/2" staple into PT wood.
#2 - I was *not* going to drive that many staples by hand.
#3 - I can use it for other stuff afterwards.  

I got to #2 before she told me to shut up and buy it.


----------



## Micke S (Jun 10, 2015)

My wife knows it would be rude to interfere with my interest in machinery and tools.


----------



## Franko (Jun 10, 2015)

My wife felt this way about it:

Give a man a fish and you can feed him for one day.

Teach a man to fish and you can get rid of him for a whole weekend.


----------



## kvt (Jun 10, 2015)

Franko said:


> My wife felt this way about it:
> 
> Give a man a fish and you can feed him for one day.
> 
> Teach a man to fish and you can get rid of him for a whole weekend.


Problem is She then wants to go with me.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jun 10, 2015)

Ken, if she really fishes I fail to see an issue. Mine really fishes, and she's good at it too!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 10, 2015)

Mine belched all the time at everything I bought so I make extra money and use my money for all my toys she calls them, so she's always had her money and I have ..... Had my own . Mine goes out sometimes quicker then it comes in but I pay it. She still bit ch es . But oh we'll I don't drink or smoke or play around , so my hobbies are it.


----------



## brav65 (Jun 10, 2015)

Well I am divorced and wish I still had A wife who cared what I bought. Some month I really wish I had someone to say stop as I have exceeded my budget significantly. Oh well at least I can work on a project in the family room and nobody *****es...


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 11, 2015)

Have your purchases sent to your work address - works good for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 11, 2015)

My wife never gives me a hard time when I purchase shop equipment. We are both pretty conservative with our money, and she will often encourage me to get what I need. Just came home from a trip to the dentist and stopped at the local motorsports shop to look at a used 4 wheeler. I mentioned it when I got home, and she was very excited. She's looking forward to running around are 30 acres and over to the neighbors. Life is good. Mike


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jun 11, 2015)

Mine is pretty cool about the flow of tools & equipment through our home. Mainly because a lot of it gets resold to pay for the stuff that gets kept. Also it keeps me from, shall we say, interests that would be less palatable to her.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a partner that on my 50th said so, do you want to build a Cobra or buy a Porche?  She would prefer the Cobra. 
The kit and parts were my 50th birthday present. 
I don't have concerns ethnic she says do you really need that..  Usually pretty amenable. 
But I do agree the best strategy is to make the purchase part of one of her projects!
It's all good.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jun 11, 2015)

I got very lucky with my first and only wife, you see, she's a tool girl! She had a pretty good collection of tools when we met, it has been added to since then. Some from my collection where I had a spare or two and some from going to yard sales.........she is a better negotiator than me so I sic her on anything I want. She keeps her eyes out for any goodies she thinks I might need or just look like my kind of stuff.........I am a lucky man!


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 13, 2015)

Wife and I went to a auction yesterday. They sold 3 10esmonarch. And a bunch of old starret stuff that was still in the boxes. I bought a blueprint file cabinet for 20.00 and wife bought a craftsman top tool box.
Thanks ron


----------



## kennyv (Jun 13, 2015)

My wife's pretty good she is content reading a book  in bliss if she gets to go to the beach.  better yet gets a  beach pass for the summer. And pretty much  happy when  she gets five to ten bucks to spend .   However if ya give more shell blow that too. She loves to spend money but very content too. 

Im cheap and don't buy spend  unless i have to   (we are single income always been  )  Don't make allot either.  However if im gona make a big purchased ill check in with her. Now on the hobby side  She always says i dont care what you buy  my heat/  phone/ electric   has never been tuned off  you know what we can afford.
 Recently  I had some sort of package coming to house every day  she only gotten mad if she wants to get take out food and I complain were over budget.
My wife is a giver  we can have no moneys in a bad spot and she will still make  goodies meals  or whatever and  give it all away
   My wife says she is happy when im sleeping , fishing or in the garage.


----------



## Sometoyotaguy (Sep 14, 2015)

My wife doesn't mind too much as long as I have room for said tool, and it won't break the budget for bills. In fact, she'll usually encourage me to buy something I don't necessarily need, but have been wanting. For whatever reason, I've been eyeballing one of those wireless weather stations for years. They are around $100, and could never really justify one. Guess what she gave me for my birthday? 
It's probably a good thing she doesn't like the spiders in the basement. It's getting a bit full down there.


----------

